# work experience in Australia



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi every one.

I am living in Sydney since 2 months ago, and I don't have any job yet. I even haven't had any interview. I have applied in many jobs as a barista, bar attendant,cafe all rounder, waiter,cleaner, etc, and everyonel ask me about the "australian experience".
My point is, how is the difference betwen australian experience and my own experience (in my country)......I mean I don't need study in the university to make coffe? I think that someone in two days is able to make coffe, clean, and to work as waiter.......I need to work and no one give me an opportunity.

Probably I'll need to study more English.

Anyway, How can I do to get job without "australian experience"......Someone knows??

thank you for listen me.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

leogarabello said:


> Hi every one.
> 
> I am living in Sydney since 2 months ago, and I don't have any job yet. I even haven't had any interview. I have applied in many jobs as a barista, bar attendant,cafe all rounder, waiter,cleaner, etc, and everyonel ask me about the "australian experience".
> My point is, how is the difference betwen australian experience and my own experience (in my country)......I mean I don't need study in the university to make coffe? I think that someone in two days is able to make coffe, clean, and to work as waiter.......I need to work and no one give me an opportunity.
> ...



It can be a bit tough I imagine if english is not your first language and in tighter economic times there'll be many Aussies looking for second or third jobs too and so employers can be selective.

Have you considered doing some volunteer work, even if just for a few weeks and that'll give you some Aussie experience and no doubt also help with the english.
Ask at the council offices in Sydney and they'll give you a list of places that can use volunteers and then if you have whole weeks available and do not mind heading out of Sydney a bit, have a look at WWOOF Australia where you can do about 25 hours work and get accommodation and meals in return, maybe even help find a job as well.

To get bar work, you will need to have done a days course for RSA _[ Responsible Service of Alcohol _] but you'll find more Aussies than anybody doing bar work.
Up to you as far as doing a Barista course but it cannot but help.

Also go around a few of the backpacker hostels up near central railway station for they can often have notices on their notice boards for jobs.

Once you get into something, that's a base from which to keep moving forward.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you are here on student visa, forget about sending Resumes and e-mails. Start making phone calls and going door to door in your search for job. Do not limit yourself to restaurant jobs, there are many other jobs you can do even without Aussie experience. 

You can look for leaflet delivery job - for example there used to be a company like that in Annandale at 149 Trafalgar St. They never ask about experience. You may check opportunities at Cleanlink as they have many immigrants. 

Ask among other students - they may know some other immigrants who own small businesses (restaurants, cleaning, painting, furniture assembly). If your English is not that good, it may be easier to get work from an Immigrant rather than from a local.

As Wanderer pointed - you can do some voluntary work. For example at St Vincent de Paul Society you can get experience in retail and they always take people. You can even do 1 - 2 hours a day and look for another work in the meantime.


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all

Next friday I 'll have an interview with the volunteers association.
However....I am trying to get a job as a Draftsman because I have strong experience in this field , so I can work only 20 hs. per week I don't know if is easier to get this job.
I am waiting ...menawhile I 'm studing in the BBC to learn more english.

All people in this college got a job in caffes, bar, hotel, restaurants...and I don't know haw they get it.

I have a RSA certificate , and even so I can't get a job.
Why it is so difficult?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

May be because of your English... They want barmans to speak fluent English. It will be quite difficult to get Draftman's position on student visa but not impossible. Not sure what the difference is between CAD Drafter and Draftsman but a fellow of mine got CAD Drafter work on student visa and worked there for quite a while. And his English wasn't very good either. 

On the other hand, crisis - even though not that rough in Australia - keeps employers more careful and they would rather go for a PR/citizen than a overseas student.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Obviously have a chat with as many of the people in the college who have those jobs if that's the type you'll do if you cannot get drafting work.
You may even find someone who knows of another job or at least you'll be able to compare your english ability with them and check out how they got work.


----------

